# living in Abu Dhabi, living cost and generally the life



## bojan (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi

Im currently working as robotics researcher in the University in Singapore. My current monthly salary is 4600 SGD neto. I got an offer from Khalifa University in Abu Dhabi. The package is 18 000 AED in total per month. I would like to know if its worth to move there. How is the life in Abu Dhabi ? I will move there as a single, so plan to rent a normal studio (only for one person), nothing fancy but should be convenient , clean and safety place. How much I can save per mouth with 18 000AED? And is it a good place to be and live in Abu Dhabi?

Thanks


----------

